# Minn Kota I-Pilot vs Motorguide XI5



## Rhodes

About ready to pull the trigger on a new saltwater GPS troller. Obviously I'm looking at the I-Pilot Terrova vs the XI5. I'm looking at the 24V 80lb thrust with 60" shaft. The XI5 in general is approx $300 less so the first thought that comes to mind is "what would I be getting other than the Minn Kota name that would constitute spending the extra $300?" I have no experience with either so I'm looking for y'alls advice.....thanks.


----------



## Inshore83k

I went against what moast people around here were telling me and got the XI5 motorguide, saved a few hundred plus a 100$ rebate at that time. i have nothing but good to say about it, it has truly changed the way i fish, i use the anchor mode all the time even out in the sounds. it holds position great, has a great jog feature while in anchor mode that i use everytime im out and battery life is great. its quiet, easy to use and cant see fishing without it. you will love it, i love it and would buy it again. I hear minn kota is great also but was told by many motorguide was not what u want? for me its awsome. when i ask why, people would say no display on the remote. motorguide has no display on the remote but that has not even began to bother me?


----------



## jtaylor

I love my Xi5. This is my second one. I installed the gateway to hook it to my Lowrance and have been very happy.


----------



## Rhodes

> I installed the gateway to hook it to my Lowrance and have been very happy.



What's the "gateway"? I'm thinking about adding a Lowrance Hook 7 GPS/Sonar to the boat also, will it link to it?


----------



## BigGaJon

I have the exact model Minn Kota you are considering and I love it. It works great, always has for me, the GPS lock is great. However, if you are a Lowrance guy, you should go Motorguide, as the 2 can interface with one another. If you are a Hummingbird guy, it will interface with the MinnKota.


----------



## Scallen2112

I was looking for a new trolling motor as well but wanted to keep a foot control. I found the Minkota Pontoon 54 for $200 less than the same model with the hand-held control, which I did not want anyway. My only question is the advisability of using it in salt water, since it is not really a saltwater model. My old motorguide has worked fine for a few years in the salt, but the old-style steel shaft is getting corroded and making it hard to steer. The Pontoon 54 has a composite shaft, so I don't see that being an issue.


----------



## Wjackson11x

I have the Xi5 Motorguide and it is a game changer.  It makes fishing so much easier.  The anchor feature is worth every bit of what you pay.  The main reason I went that route was the cost and the rebate.  I bought the quick release bracket as well so I could take it off as needed.  

I use my boat for all kinds of fishing- trolling for stripers, bass fishing,   bottom fishing, inshore, etc.  It has changed the way that I fish and has helped me catch more fish.


----------



## Rhodes

> The main reason I went that route was the cost and the rebate.  I bought the quick release bracket as well so I could take it off as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if there is a current rebate on the XI5 and how much did that quick release bracket set you back?
Click to expand...


----------



## M77 Ruger

I have the I pilot in the same model you are looking at. I wouldn’t trade it for nothing. The best purchase I have ever made for a boat.


----------



## jtaylor

The gateway is a wire that hooks the trolling motor to a NMEA 2000 backbone that you also have to hook your Lowrance to. Its crazy what it cost for a wire but I'm glad I did it. My Lowrance is the HDS series. I'm not sure what all units are compatible. I'll PM you my phone number if you have any questions.


----------



## Down4Count

Minn Kota riptide 55 sp saltwater.


----------



## Wjackson11x

Rhodes said:


> Do you know if there is a current rebate on the XI5 and how much did that quick release bracket set you back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current rebate for the Xi5 is $100
> I believe the bracket was around $75
Click to expand...


----------



## fishman01

No matter which model you choose, it will change the way you fish forever. I will NEVER have a boat without one again.


----------



## Inshore83k

*I agree*

Could not agree more, either model should do great I would never have a boat with out one again either.


----------

